# Free DVD/BLURAY Catalog software



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi
I'm looking for a free package that I'll be able to use to catalog by DVD/BluRay collection. 

I've tried this package http://www.invelos.com/ but it only retains its full functionality if you stay under 50 entries. I passed the 50 mark yesterday and although I can still catalog them and get all the information about a DVD/BluRay from actors/actresses to included audio codecs and aspect ratio to genres, I've lost the ability to select movies based on genres, see how my collection is comnprised according to genre, year , actor, etc. It is a great product and I'm almost ready to pay the $30. However, if I can get another s/w that is free that has this capability, then I would naturally go fro the free one.

Also, is this the correct form for this post?


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Anybody? View views and nothing? onder:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Eric's Movie Database seems to be what you're looking for, have you tried that one yet?


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

mechman said:


> Eric's Movie Database seems to be what you're looking for, have you tried that one yet?


I haven't tried that one yet. I will give it a go and see how I like it. Thank you for responding.


----------



## PC509 (Nov 15, 2012)

I use Collectorz Movie Collection software and love it. A few little quirks, but works wonderfully. 

http://www.collectorz.com/movie/

It is $30, as well. I think most of the better ones are. They do have a demo available. I'd recommend downloading and trying each one...


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

PC509 said:


> I use Collectorz Movie Collection software and love it. A few little quirks, but works wonderfully.
> 
> http://www.collectorz.com/movie/
> 
> It is $30, as well. I think most of the better ones are. They do have a demo available. I'd recommend downloading and trying each one...


Thanks. I will definately have to demo this one. It looks that it contains all the easy features of invelos for adding a dvd/blu ray, esoically through the bar code which is far faster and accurate than typing out titles. I like the fact that I can export the catalog to an XML file which I cannot do with the invelos software.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

mechman said:


> Eric's Movie Database seems to be what you're looking for, have you tried that one yet?


I tried it out this weekend and its not nearly as accurate as the invelos software.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I've tried the Collectorz Movie Collection software and it failed to bring up any information pertaining to Battlestar Galactica Season 4.5 discs 1 to 4 inclusive. So far Invelos is the only package I know of that manage to find data on these disks. Maybe I didn't set up the other tools properly? I don't know.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

3dbinCanada said:


> I tried it out this weekend and its not nearly as accurate as the invelos software.


Ive used it and it works well for my needs. Has not been an issue finding any of the movies Ive entered into it. I have about 300 entered so far.


----------

